# Protection et Mode de Vie > Cosmétiques, Produits Ménagers, Vêtements et Autres >  Déodorant bio efficace

## dalmaseti

Je ne sais pas si le sujet a déjà été abordé, mais je cherche désespérément un déo bio efficace. Pour l'instant, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé cette perle rare, malgré plusieurs essais.

J'ai parcouru des tonnes de forum, mais quand je crois en avoir trouvé un réellement efficace (pour que je ne sente pas ..... au bout d'une demi-journée), je pousse la recherche et je tombe sur plein d'avis négatifs...

J'ai testé la pierre d'alun, mais j'avoue qu'être obligée d'humidifier la pierre, je ne trouve pas ça très pratique, vu que généralement, je suis dans ma chambre au moment de mettre mon déo et pas dans la salle de bain.

Pourriez-vous me faire part de vos essais et de vos coups de cur ?

----------


## gnouf

Personnellement je n'ai pas trouvé mon bonheur :
- l'alun ne me suffit pas l'hiver, avec mes 15 couches de vêtements, les tissus s'imprègnent et finissent par macérer et puer.
- alun + déo maison à base d'alcool, HE de sauge et palmarosa, idem
- déo bille lavera lait de rose : idem
Je crois que c'est tout ce que j'ai testé car je n'ai pas repéré de truc qui à l'air plus efficace   :hein2: 

En fait, il y a un déo "bio" (la compo est "bio" mais ce n'est pas certifié) qui fonctionne très bien, autant que les trucs chimiques et testés, mais malheureusement il n'est plus fabriqué depuis 1ans : aromacr*me de l*sh.
Il m'en reste encore la moitié, j'avoue que je prie pour que des progrès soient fait d'ici la fin de mon pot, sinon je ne sais pas comment je vais pouvoir faire...   ::

----------


## Lila78

Je suis preuneuse aussi pour une bonne marque car ej trouve rien qui me correspond moi non plus (même la pierre d'alum !)

----------


## Iova

Je suis dans le même cas et après avoir tout essayé, j'en suis venue à la conclusion suivante : 
ou on n'a pas besoin de déodorant et une bonne hygiéne suffit, auquel cas tous les déo semblent efficaces, ou on a besoin de déo malgré une bonne hygiéne et aucun déo "naturel" ne fonctionne .....
Pendant des années j'ai utilisé les déodorants à base de de chlorure d'al et avec parabens (sans parfum) ça marchait super bien jusqu'à ce que je vois un reportage sur la mise en cause de ces produits et depuis, j'essaie de trouver autre chose .... la pierre d'alun, bof bof ....
Il y a pas mal de temps je suis venue fouiller dans ce forum, (il y a déjà un sujet là-dessus) et j'ai trouvé une piste intéressante : les bucherons canadiens utiliseraient du bicarbonate de soude comme déo ... alors n'étant plus à celà près, j'ai essayé, et bien figurez vous que ça marche !!!!!! 
Rien de mieux pour le moment avec un petit inconvénient, je n'en mets pas chaque jour car à force ça irrite un peu (à voir selon les peaux)

----------


## gnouf

Aromacr*me contient justement une grosse part de bicarbonate. Je garde précieusement la compo pour essayer de refaire une recette maison inspiré de ça.

Avant de passer au non testé, j'utilisais déjà des produits "bio" certifiés ou non. Du coup je prenais le niv*a de base, il était sans sels d'aluminium (pour les paraben je ne sais plus et comme ça n'existe plus...) et aussi efficace que les autres. Nart* fait aussi un deo sans alu efficace mais avec du triclos*n qui n'est pas mieux que l'aluminium je pense    ::  

Après en non testé mais pas bio, peut-être   :hein: 
Mais en bio et non testé, je crois qu'il n'existe aucun truc vraiment aussi efficace que les deo chimicobeurk   :hein2:

----------


## clairette57

Le seul qui marche réellement quand je fais du sport : weled* a la sauge (citron j'ai pas testé) 



Il dure plutot longtemps en plus
Srul bémol : le prix ! (jusqu'a 11)

----------


## Iova

Fait parti des testé sans aucune efficacité ... 
Par contre l'aromac* j'aurais bien essayé mais n'a plus l'air de se vendre ?
Il y en a 2 autres sur le site français, je crois que je vais tenter.

----------


## gnouf

Non il n'est plus en vente car pas mal d'utilisatrices faisaient de grosses réactions (c'est clair que c'est bourré d'HE). Ils avaient déjà essayé de modifier la composition, donc je ne suis pas sûr qu'on le revoit un jour    ::  

Les autres déo, si tu veux du bio, aromar*nt et aromac* ne sont pas bons, il y a du propylène glycol. Par contre téo c'est bon    ::

----------


## dalmaseti

Et tu l'as essayé le Téo ? J'ai lu pas mal d'avis différent à son sujet.

----------


## gnouf

Non vu que j'ai encore la moitié de mon pot d'aromacrème. A priori il est efficace mais ultra chiant à utiliser   :hein2: 
Mais bon faute de mieux c'est ce que je testerais si faire moi même de l'aromacrème est trop compliqué.

----------


## dalmaseti

OK, bon ben, je vais me lancer et je vous dirai ce que j'en pense.

----------


## zouzous

::   Alors et le test !!!! Moi j'en connais un chez bodynat*** que j'ai testé qui est bio mais il contient de l'alcool et j'avais du mal à le supporter ; il sentait super bon et je ne pense pas qu'il teste mais à vérifier ...    :Embarrassment: k:  si quelqu'un connait

----------


## Valy la parson

J'ai également beaucoup de mal de ce côté là...
J'ai commencé par utiliser une pierre d'alun : je transpirais encore plus qu'avant...
Puis j'ai décidé de tester le wel*da au citron : il sent très bon, mais prend une odeur horrible quand je transpire, et n'est pas efficace longtemps. J'ai ensuite tenté celui à la sauge, qui a une odeur assez forte de lavande (que je n'aime pas du tout), et qui prend une odeur encore pire avec la transpiration. J'ai essayé de mélanger les 2, ça allait mieux mais c'était toujours pas ça.
Le bicarbonate, j'ai essayé une fois mais je n'ai pas trouvé ça pratique, et vu que je m'étais rasée la veille ça m'a fait trop mal   ::  
Après avoir vu des commentaires positifs en ce qui concerne le log*na fleur de lotus et bambou, je l'ai acheté. Plus efficace que les précédents, même si c'est pas le top non plus, l'efficacité n'est pas de très longue durée. Mais je l'utilise encore car pour l'instant je n'ai rien trouvé de mieux.

Voilà, tout ça pour dire que c'est un des trucs qui me désespère : essayer de trouver un déo efficace   :suspect:

----------


## dalmaseti

J'ai reçu le Téo de L*sh et voici mes premières impressions :

tarif : c'est cher et les frais d'envoi sont de 9  !! L'idéal est d'avoir une boutique pas loin de chez soi.

odeur : assez forte dans le sachet, mais pas gênante une fois posé.

pose : ça fait comme un poudre sur la peau, donc l'été, pas très glamour...

efficacité : on est en période hivernale, donc moins de transpiration. Mais pour l'instant, je le trouve plus efficace que tous ceux que j'ai testé avant.
*
moralité :* pour l'instant, il me convient ; à confirmer en période de grosse chaleur. Et pour les tenues légères, hé bien, je n'ai pas encore la solution.

----------


## gnouf

Je suis avec attention ton test, ça m'interresse    ::

----------


## gnouf

Dans un gros supermarché bio tout simplement.
J'ai aussi testé leur version mixte ou femme, je ne sais plus exactement. Mais catastrophe, il me faisait puer plus que sans déo aussi.
Je ne sais pas quel ingrédient me fait cet effet, mais c'est assez impressionnant.

----------


## inari

En ce moment j’utilise celui là https://leavesandclouds.fr/produit/d...lanc-de-coton/
après quelques jours d’adaptation ou j’avais le sentiment de sentir hyper vite dans la journée (le temps que les probiotiques agissent ?) je le trouve plutôt pas mal. Avant j’utilisais les schmidt’s mais j’en pouvais plus des traces qu’ils faisaient sur mes vêtements. Celui là est vraiment comme un deo classique de supermarché, pas de traces.

----------


## Mam Bo

Je l'ai celui-ci, version sauge. Alors j'avoue j'ai pas passé quelques jours d'utilisation, j'ai laissé tomber à un seul. Je referai un essai pendant les vacances du coup. J'ai essayé Schmidt's, clémence et Vivien, ça ne fonctionne pas...

----------


## Darlow

Ca fait plusieurs mois que je n'utilise plus que de l'HE de palmarosa.
Bon, je n'ai jamais eu de soucis d'odeurs, je transpire peu, donc à tester chez quelqu'un qui transpire beaucoup, mais de mon côté, je suis satisfaite et je trouve ça économique.

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Alors ce que je connais en déo sympa zéro déchet bio vegan:



-Les Molly (petit pot en verre, texture crème chantilly)= testé et approuvé mais attention, la texture chantilly se casse la gueule en cas de forte chaleur (été caniculaire) et ça devient un gros bloc.

-les Clémence et Vivien (petit pot en verre, texture baume)= testé et approuvé

-Le Lamazuna (un petit cannelé solide)= pas testé

-Le Belice (un petit bloc solide)= pas testé encore, mais j'en ai un en stock dans ma réserve à truc à essayer.

-Le Cozie (en spray dans une bouteille de verre consignée et rechargeable)= méga sensation menthe! Je l'aime vraiment bien

-We love planet (en baume dans une boite en alu ou en stick zéro déchet en carton)= Ca sent très très fort selon les parfums (orange/lavande/menthe, etc...). C'est celui que j'utilise en ce moment et ça va, je pue pas en fin de journée.

----------


## Camila19

Khaine c'est ton job de vendre  des produits cosmétiques bio/vegan/zéro déchets ? 
Ou ce sont uniquement des tests personnels ?  :Smile:

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Ca fait partie de mon job effectivement, de vendre des cosmétiques bio. Et puis le zéro déchet est venu avec plein de référence. Les fournisseurs nous filent des échantillons à tester et voilà.
J'ai un sac plein d'huiles pour le corps, de déos, de savons...Mais c'est quitte ou double. Un jour j'ai testé un produit de chez Melvita. Bim, réaction allergique de l'enfer, boutons, plaques rouges, démangeaisons...J'ai eu des cicatrices sur les joues pendant des semaines.

----------


## Poska

Ici j'utilise le déo de la marque "comme avant" au beurre de cacao, conditionné en stick qui fond au contact de la peau, j'en suis très contente.
Il sent bon le cacao, peu de risques d'allergies car pas d'huiles essentielles, est pratique à utiliser, dure longtemps donc économique, zéro déchet (emballage carton + rechargeable)
Testé cet été sous la canicule, aucun soucis.

----------


## annaparis

merci, je viens de le commander, en plus la livraison est gratuite donc c'est top

----------


## girafe

Je remonte 
J'utilise des déo fabriqués en local bio et vegan a base d'argile, d'huiles etc
ils sont très bien mais le dernier à l'argile blanche laisse beaucoup de traces sur les vêtements, çà a l'air de bien partir au lavage mais à la longue j'ai peur que çà finisse par marquer, et quand je remet un t-shirt le lendemain c'est pas top (même si je sais que çà n'est pas sale) des idées pour limité ou régler le soucis ? 
Est ce que çà le fait aussi avec des déos solides ? La c'est une texture crémeuse (qui fond en ce moment avec le coup de chaleur donc çà n'aide pas)

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

J'ai un deo solide de Lamazuna et pas remarqué de soucis de traces.

----------

